# Chinchilla forum?



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm getting two chinchillas at some point, probably the end of the summer. Does anybody know of a forum like this for chinchillas? I want to make sure I know how to take care of them properly!


----------



## NicoleBoyer (Jun 19, 2015)

*HI*

A friend of mine has one. I can ask where he gets all info about taking care of chinchillas.

www.assignmentmountain.com/help-with-dissertation


----------



## Dayofhope (Jun 11, 2015)

chinsnhedgies.com, conveniently for both chinchillas and hedgehogs. I used to have a chinchilla and used that forum a lot. I'm not sure how active it is anymore, since it has been years since I used it. I tried to use it for info about hedgehogs at first, but it wasn't very active on the hedgehog side. I think the chinchilla side was always a bit more active, though. Anyway, regardless of if the forum is active, they still have a ton of great info if you browse through the posts. Otherwise feel free to message me with any questions you have and I will either know the answer or can help you find it. And I have a little chinchilla care sheet I made that I can forward to you, if you'd like. 

They're really sweet! I miss my little girl a lot. I had her for about 6 years, but when I went to college my mom wasn't taking as good of care of her as she deserved, so we had to sell her. ): 

Some random information: They need a cage that is tall, and ledges to jump on. The Ferret Nation cage is a favorite. Anti-pill or blizzard fleece. Mine loved the hammock I made for her. They are nocturnal rodents, so they will chew. 98% will not cuddle with you, but if you sit on the floor as they run around, they'll jump on you. Mine loved to type on my computer by walking across it, haha. A lot of the pet store foods/items are not safe. I ordered my food from someone online and it cost about $30 every 6 months or so. 

Anyway, feel free to message me with any questions you have. Good luck in your research! Aren't forums great for learning about pets? I wish every pet owner used one to research care before buying the animal.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Dayofhope said:


> chinsnhedgies.com, conveniently for both chinchillas and hedgehogs. I used to have a chinchilla and used that forum a lot. I'm not sure how active it is anymore, since it has been years since I used it. I tried to use it for info about hedgehogs at first, but it wasn't very active on the hedgehog side. I think the chinchilla side was always a bit more active, though. Anyway, regardless of if the forum is active, they still have a ton of great info if you browse through the posts. Otherwise feel free to message me with any questions you have and I will either know the answer or can help you find it. And I have a little chinchilla care sheet I made that I can forward to you, if you'd like.
> 
> They're really sweet! I miss my little girl a lot. I had her for about 6 years, but when I went to college my mom wasn't taking as good of care of her as she deserved, so we had to sell her. ):
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks! I forgot to check up on this 
I've been using justchinchillas.com for posting topics, and I have looked through some of chins n hedgies old posts! They're very helpful. 
I actually ended up getting them sooner than I thought, I got them about 2 weeks ago! They are soo cute <3
I'm looking into buying/making a hammock, but they like to chew a LOT so I hope they won't eat it haha
I hear you about the research thing, it seems like a lot of people just buy animals before research or listen to the mis-information the pet stores tell you ): I must have spent hours reading up on chinchillas :grin:


----------



## Dayofhope (Jun 11, 2015)

Just make sure it's large enough, the fleece is anti-pill or blizzard, and that there are no loose threads from the hammock sewing, and it should be okay. Mine chewed everything but never seemed to chew her hammock. Congratulations on the new fluffballs! Spoil 'em!


----------



## vokar (3 mo ago)

Dayofhope said:


> chinsnhedgies.com, conveniently for both chinchillas and hedgehogs. I used to have a chinchilla and used that forum a lot. I'm not sure how active it is anymore, since it has been years since I used it. I tried to use it for info about hedgehogs at first, but it wasn't very active on the hedgehog side. I think the chinchilla side was always a bit more active, though. Anyway, regardless of if the forum is active, they still have a ton of great info if you browse through the posts. Otherwise feel free to message me with any questions you have and I will either know the answer or can help you find it. And I have a little chinchilla care sheet I made that I can forward to you, if you'd like.
> 
> They're really sweet! I miss my little girl a lot. I had her for about 6 years, but when I went to college my mom wasn't taking as good of care of her as she deserved, so we had to sell her. ):
> 
> ...


Hello new here. I'm also owned by an 8yr old chinchilla called Pedro. Up to Feb he lived with his sister Poppy (he's neutered) but sadly I had to have her PTS due to the years of teeth trouble. Must admit he's loved having the cage and owner all to himself though as she was a bit of a bossy boots  in the nicest way of course! Last Monday he was out for playtime, runs around at 200mph and trashes the place in between his dust baths! Put him back in the cage and noticed he had a line in the fur under his left eye, had obv banged it on something (guessing the bath but who knows?!). Throughout the week started going off his food and looking a bit miserable, got into my local vets Friday just to check he hadnt banged a tooth etc. Vet couldn't find anything but as the area was a bit swollen he's been on metacam and I've been having to syringe feed since Thursday. Over the wknd has got much worse, his eye area really swollen and not touched any food by choice


----------

